# URGENT#Mismatch between employment date between ACS assessment and EOI submission



## yuva65 (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey forum members & experts:

This is my first post and here is my scenario. Any expert advice asap will be really grateful

Below are the dates I submitted to ACS for experience evaluation and got a positive response. All my below experience was considered valid and skill requirement met date after Sep 2008.

Company#1:
A. Nov 2008 - Feb 2010 - India 
B. Mar 2010 - Jan 2012 - US 
C. Feb 2012 - Mar 2015 - India

Company#2:
D. Apr 2015 - Till date - India

I have 2 Questions now:

1. My exact travel date to US was Mar 21st 2010. But I have given the end date as Feb 2010(as seen in point A), unintentionally thinking both ACS & EOI will calculate experience on month basis and not by individual dates. But while submitting EOI, I had to give Mar 21, 2010 as the last date I worked in India before travelling to US(I have proof for the same date), which is contradicting with my ACS assessment letter (Feb 2010 vs Mar21, 2010).
I HAVE ALREADY SUBMITTED MY EOI ON SEP 26TH WITH MAR 21, 2010 AS END DATE (IN POOL WITH 65 POINTS)

I am very nervous now. What should I do now ? Go for another ACS assessment with correct month (Mar 2010 ???) Recall or withdraw my current EOI ??? Continue with this EOI ???

2. If the above situation is manageable then, as per ACS my skill requirement start date is Sep 2008 which does not give me full points for work experience (7 years 10 months). Should I wait till end of October 2016 to claim full points (8+ years) for my work experience or I can claim full points now itself (will be 70 points )

Any immediate advice will be really helpful!!!

Thanks
Yuva65


----------



## yuva65 (Sep 28, 2016)

<<<Reposting as the question 1 was highlighted will dull color >>>

Hey forum members & experts:

This is my first post and here is my scenario. Any expert advice asap will be really grateful

Below are the dates I submitted to ACS for experience evaluation and got a positive response. All my below experience was considered valid and skill requirement met date after Sep 2008.

Company#1:
A. Nov 2008 - Feb 2010 - India 
B. Mar 2010 - Jan 2012 - US 
C. Feb 2012 - Mar 2015 - India

Company#2:
D. Apr 2015 - Till date - India

I have 2 Questions now:

1. My exact travel date to US was Mar 21st 2010. But I have given the end date as Feb 2010(as seen in point A), unintentionally thinking both ACS & EOI will calculate experience on month basis and not by individual dates. But while submitting EOI, I had to give Mar 21, 2010 as the last date I worked in India before travelling to US(I have proof for the same date), which is contradicting with my ACS assessment letter (Feb 2010 vs Mar21, 2010).
I HAVE ALREADY SUBMITTED MY EOI ON SEP 26TH WITH MAR 21, 2010 AS END DATE (IN POOL WITH 65 POINTS)

*I am very nervous now. What should I do now ? Go for another ACS assessment with correct month (Mar 2010 ???) Recall or withdraw my current EOI ??? Continue with this EOI ???*

2. If the above situation is manageable then, as per ACS my skill requirement start date is Sep 2008 which does not give me full points for work experience (7 years 10 months). Should I wait till end of October 2016 to claim full points (8+ years) for my work experience or I can claim full points now itself (will be 70 points )

Any immediate advice will be really helpful!!!

Thanks
Yuva65


----------

